# Whats best?



## Secret Squirrel (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey guys, i need your expertise please. I know many of you been doing this a very long time and to be honest its a about time i found somewhere that can explain this to me. I been looking for gear in my area for while, but you know how the first time goes, dont trust people, and especially not buying shit from the internet. Anyway, i want to to make some good gains before i try to cut, i figure thats best . So my question to you guys is should I find some Test, Roids, or HGH? I mean which one of them are the best for first gains? Keep in mind i will be doing cardio during this too, dont want to add unnecassary fat, just solid gains. I have learned so much from reading on this site and I will admit i was a dumbass before coming here, to that thank you guys...just need to know which route is really the best, and safest. I also work 12 hour days and i work out at night if that makes a difference.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2014)

Your gonna want the roids man!!

Roids is a term that makes you sound like a newbie by the way. I.e. does anyone know where I can get some marijuana? 

Roids is a blanket term for all the types of steroids out there. Test is a roid, tren is a roid, deca is a roid...see what im saying? From the sounds of it your gonna wanna stick with just test for now bro.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Sep 24, 2014)

Let's start with your age, weight, height, and years training... Also, what does your diet look like?


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 24, 2014)

My friend you must be the greenest (is that a word, lol) Your best bet my friend is to get a rudimentary understanding of hormones, and peptides.. Ask some questions about that first.. A good question might be....

Let me give you an example: Hey brothers can anyone tell him the difference between a hormone like (testosterone) and a peptide (like HGH) ?

And sit back and be amazed how helpful these guys are here.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 24, 2014)

P.S. head over to the diet section also


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 24, 2014)

Test is best. It's the mother of all hormones.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2014)

test = roids

But answer CaptnFkstick's questions above please.


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 24, 2014)

i get them roids on my butthole


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 24, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> i get them roids on my butthole



They make a cream for that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 24, 2014)

Roaddddssss. That's a funny word.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Sep 24, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Roaddddssss. That's a funny word.



Rudes? Rrrrrowads?


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 24, 2014)

RoidRage!!!!!!! Ahhhhh, love roooooids.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> RoidRage!!!!!!! Ahhhhh, love roooooids.


Love the rage! Is it just me that wants to tear a guys head off because he is taking to long picking a watermelon at the store?


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 25, 2014)

I Don't know anything about roids but I would say go with the jewce instead.........By the way, what r ur stats?


----------



## bvs (Sep 25, 2014)

Get your diet and trianing in check
do waaaaaay more research before trying 'roids'
and once you have done all of that,  you should be able to list out off the top of your head a solid test only cycle including timing and dosages for test, ai, hcg and pct


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Sep 25, 2014)

I understand I have lots and lots to learn, the way Blob stated that question is pretty much what I was trying to ask, im just trying to get the knowledge of whats best, Im not trying or doing anything right now. Stats wise Im 29, 205, 5'10. Been training for about 9 years, most of that is of course high school weight training, then military style training, mostly just staying fit, been weight training for last 3 years off and on, 1 year down because of surgery. Been back at it for about 6 months now. Diet, I would say Im not counting macros or anything but this is usually my daily meal..i have 3 or 4 eggs in the morning with some outs at times, lunch ill have a protein shake, and nuts, mostly almonds (dont get much time for lunch because of job) then for dinner its usually grilled chiken or fish, maybe some brown rice, and some type of greens, then  hour after that i hit the gym, then one more shake before bed. Drink water all day


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Sep 25, 2014)

Step one is going to be getting an idea of how many calories you are actually consuming on a daily/weekly basis. Track everything for a week, take that number and add ~500 calories to it to gain, subtract ~500 to lose. Everyone has their own opinion on macros (protein, carbs, fat) and different people respond differently to higher amounts of fats or carbs. The general statement would be to get 1 - 1.5 grams of protein per lb of body weight and fill in the rest with carbs and fat. It's going to take time and tweaking to find out what works best for you. 

What are you overall goals?


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey SS, congrats for finding this place and posting (allbeit a humorous first post).

Put simply, you're not ready for roids.  Which is nothing to be ashamed about.  Continue learning, researching and implementing what you learn.  As others have stated your diet is probably the most important piece for you right now.  Then you'll need to get your work out routine in place.

While those sound very simple they're are not.  It will take you months ~ possibly years to figure out.  Once you get them right and have made some considerable gains then consider AAS but not before.


----------



## JackC4 (Sep 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> They make a cream for that.



It's called lube I believe


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 25, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> It's called lube I believe



Or spit......


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok great good start, now figure out your tdee, and log the food you eat for a week or so, macros and everything, figure where you need to tweak your diet make appropriate adjustments, and eat-lift-sleep.. This takes time my friend no magic bullet.
Whats your size, bf% what have your gains been like? How much have your lifts gone up etc.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 25, 2014)

It sounds like youve been really inconsistent with lifting for whatever reasons...My advice is this is a lifestyle for most of us, and if your interested it should be for you as well... Anabolics arent the solution they are an aid to what your already doing bro


----------



## ccpro (Sep 26, 2014)

Estrogen is a flowin....just sayin...


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 26, 2014)

It sounds like youve been really inconsistent with lifting for whatever reasons...My advice is this is a lifestyle for most of us, and if your interested it should be for you as well... Anabolics arent the solution they are an aid to what your already doing bro


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, I am going to have to start tracking my calories I intake on a weekly basis to just see where I stand. 

Blob, my BF% right now is 22. I Have a lot to still lose. Over the past six months I have kept a regular lift schedule, I see gains from when I started, and my lifts have gone up a little. My main goal is to just get down to around 14% or less BF. I know I cant maintain under 10% because of my lifestyle. I just want to be solid all around. I see now that there is more to losing this weight than just eating clean food, there is much I need to track and keep up with to make that adjustment.


----------



## brutalfox (Dec 2, 2014)

Roids for sure,, but if u could get it would b winstrol v /primo b along with equipose or sus 250/or old tren/adadrol 50 ,, winny n primo keeps u leaned up n vascular n u will keep most of your gains with test u tend to lose some lbs. Suggestion u want to get big then cut up unless u no your body extremely good u will waste most if not all of gains from cylce. Tren n adadrol 50 u will have more side effects but will get really good gains in every dept. In past i stacked 2 diffrnt roids at one time for 3weeks then off to other one or two differnt then back on for about 12 weeks. Best size n strength i got  was from a cylce mentioned along with doing pos and neg lifts along with stretches between sets n used pyramid scheme. Hope this helps


----------



## mickems (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey bro check out these roids.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1703


----------

